# Guess How Many are in There



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

This is a pregnant doe I am thinking about buying, would go pick her up today if I decide to get her. They live about 4 mins away so I'm not too worried about transporting her this late in her pregnancy.

But how many do you think she has in there?  My guess is at least 2, maybe 3?


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Here is another picture, these are from today. I think they still have a few weeks left.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Id say atleast two


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

3 or 4


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Brought her and her sister home, they are 2 years old, they both have kidded before. A little more wild than my current goats, but I'm hoping I can tame them some before they kid.

The cream color one in the picture is huge. Wishful thinking that she has 2+ haha. I think she has at least 2-3 weeks left, has a big bag but it's not tight yet.

Her Paint Colored sister is pregnant, but not near as large. I think she has 6 or more weeks left until she kids, has an udder but it isn't very large.

I was under the impression they knew who they were bred to. But they had multiple (like 12) bucks that they could be bred to, all were either small Myotonic or Pygmy mix Nigerian types. Had a few fence pannels get knocked down, and the Buck and bucklings got loose with the does. 

So I guess it will be a surprise.  I'm pretty happy with the mamas though, so the kids can't be too bad.


----------



## darth (Jun 13, 2017)

HUGE!


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hahaha The pictures don't do her justice, I have never had one get this big. These are the pictures they sent me, I'll have to get better ones tomorrow. 

I get singles most of the time, occasionally twins. I have never had triplets, so I am crossing my fingers!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I guess trips!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

My guess is 3 or 4!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

It looks like she has a naturally wide rumen.
She reminds me of my girl Ginger, who always looks pregnant even when she isn't. Ginger has always had 2 each time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks like 3 to 4


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Yea I have one that always looks 4 months pregnant lol. I'm hoping this isnt the case with her. But I will be thrilled with at least twins. 

She's either a Pygmy mix or Nigerian mix, maybe both. She has a pretty wide set frame, not including the baby belly. Large body, but no legs haha.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

But then again, I have had some does who are huge like that, only give me twins/singles. So they can fool us.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Yea. With my Boers I always get singles. Even from big huge does, just one big beautiful kid haha. I wish I had an ultrasound machine, but it will be a few years until I am that advanced. So I guess for now it's just wait and see.

I talked to him again today about which buck he thinks they were bred to. 

He said it was most likely his big registered black dapple Spanish buck. Which scares me a little, but they are decent sized does so I am hoping they will be fine. I guess I would be happy with that, but really expected it to be one of their minis. 

Another option was his angora Buck. Which he was smaller than I expected an angora to be and very cute, but I have no use for an angora mix. So all those kids would be sold.

If not one of those, it was one of his tiny Pygmy/Nigerian bucklings. I would love that too, since if that's the case maybe I will have multiple small kids rather than 1-2 huge ones. 

They won't let me touch them yet, so I can't feel their sides. I might try lowering the stand to ground level, and putting them on it so I can check them out some more.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Their vulvas are very swollen looking. But their bags still aren't full yet. 

If I can catch them I will try to feel their ligs.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm guessing she's got three in there! Pretty doe.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

I'll revise to 2 kids if she is bred to the big Spanish buck.... 2-3 weeks is going to go by sooo slow!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

She's the same color as my girl Ginger who is registered Nigerian. I would say your's is Nigerian or high percentage Nigerian.
Every Nigerian I've ever seen that color has a wide belly.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

I caught them!  Ligs are still there. So I still think it will be 2 weeks or more. Felt their sides but didn't feel any kicking, feet, or legs. But I only tried for a min or so, didn't want to stress them out anymore. But yes I am going to drive myself crazy the next few weeks waiting. Hahaha

The Spanish Buck was beautiful, but after he told me that today I have changed my guess back to twins for the creamy tan doe. So I am going to be terrified of big kids until she has them. 

But with that many options, I'm just going to stop trying to play who's the Baby Daddy. lol I'll get y'all to help me guess who the dad is after they are born.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

This is the mama of the two I have. He bought the mama and the two girls as kids almost 2 years ago.

She looks very Nigerian to me (but I have no experience with smaller breeds). And they all 3 have blue eyes and lots of color.

This is a picture of her that he sent me, not the best pic. But I forgot to take more pictures while I was there yesterday. She is also very pregnant lol.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

This is the sister that I bought. I wasn't all that impressed with her, I like the cream colored one better. But he didn't want to split them up, so I had to get both.

This is the picture he sent me before I got them, I am guessing it was at a funny angle. When I saw it I knew I didn't really want her. But she looks a lot different in person, and is starting to grow on me a little.

No idea who she is bred to either, and could most likely be an entirely different Buck. But she is nowhere close to being big as her sister. Still has a decent sized bag like the other, and still has very prominent ligs. Still thinking 5-6 weeks on her.

She isn't as wide, and she is taller than the cream one. But maybe she will throw some pretty colors. They really need names, I feel like this is getting confusing lol.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They look Nigerian to me. They also look very healthy and well cared for. I'd say that tan gal is going to give you triplets. ;-)


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

These are from this morning. They still don't like to be touched, but I tried to get a few udder shots. And the tan doe refuses to hold her tail up, but I tried haha.

Their sides look sunk in today, but they haven't really touched their water so I am guessing that is why. I'll have to keep an eye on that.

The tan doe looks very lumpy on her non-rumen side today. So I'm guessing I saw a few feet and legs, definitely at least two in there!  I know the poor girl has to be uncomfortable, it made me cringe just seeing it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks like they are filling to me.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

It certainly looks like they have a couple weeks left to go based on their udders. I like the tricolor more in your pictures than in the previous ones... =) I'm guessing twins for the tricolor!

Do you have names? Or themes?


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Yea the more I am around her the more I like her. 

I really do need help with names!  Their original names were patches (tri) and Baby Blue (tan). But I have already had a Patch and a Blue, so we are going to have to rename them. Let me know if y'all have any suggestions, I'll be needing some baby names too in a few weeks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Boys and girls, name idea's?:
Patch Adams
Patch kit
Patch me up
Patch magic
Patch perfect
Patch queen
Patch the pirate
Cabbage patch
Flower patch

Diamond blue
Baby blue
Carolina blue
Denim
Marian blue
Maya blue
Sapphire


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm a big rock and mineral fan...so totally off the patch and blue theme, but since they are sisters, Amber (tan) and Agate (tri) came to my mind lol.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Loving the names! Toth Boer Goats I need to have you around when I register my horses and new dogs. I can never think of anything fancy, so I always have boring regular "call name" registered names. But I am definitely going to write some of those down to use later!

And I love the rock and mineral type names too! I have a new pup named Steel now haha.

For patch and blue, I am going to try to stay away from those since it gets confusing. I like to try to remember who belongs to who, so I'm scared that will mess me up.

These are all the goat names I have used before, some came with names, others I got kids to name for me so I have quite a variety lol.
Spice
Crash
Daisy
Bisket
Buster
Milkshake
Frosty
Gator
Brat
Honey
Brutus
Hershey
Mayhem
Maggie
Butterfly
Karma
Patch
Rowdy
Rocky
Rambo
Maisy

Gizmo
Bandi
Jake

I might have forgotten a few but that's the majority. The last three are the ones I have now, so there isn't much of a theme to go by lol. These two girls are very sweet and curious. The tri is the more dominant one (she and my other lead doe are going to have a time fighting it out in a few weeks once I introduce them, waiting for them to kid first). The tan is more cautious and sweet.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

I should have got a picture but I didn't have my phone on me.

I'm thinking the tri has 2 at the most. Most likely 1 unless she has little pygmy babies (crossing my fingers). She just didn't look all that big today, even after she has ate all day and is all filled out.

The tan does belly hits the ground when she pees, which is very often lol. I am going to go with 2 so that I don't get my hopes up. But it is very likely she could have 3 in there! 

I try to sit and feed them by hand once a day, to get them used to me. Tan goat will touch me long enough to grab a bite of food, and that's about it. The little tri bully, after a lot of coaxing, let me rub all over her face and neck while she was eating. Im thinking she just wants to eat all the food before her sister gets any, so she doesn't care that I irritate her while she eats. Haha

I'm thinking about lowering the stand to ground level. Putting them on it and then rubbing them all over to get them used to me. Do y'all think the slow method of hand feeding, or the forced stand method would be better? Hand feeding is working slowly, just takes a while.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

I have never really had to worry much about feeding pregnant does. Mine have always been big enough that I don't worry. They just get separated at the end of pregnancy and get as much hay and alfalfa pellets as they want.

But for these smaller girls, that may or may not be bred to a bigger Buck, and I have no idea when they are due, what should I be feeding? 

They are on as much good quality grass hay and alfalfa pellets as they want. Loose minerals and salt lick. Oak branches, they love them and we have an abundance. And I have been giving them about a quart of 13% ADM Doe and Buck feed between the two of them, hand fed, mostly just as a treat so they will bond with me more. 

Is there anything I should change? Was also wondering about the selinium supplements or anything like that? I have never had to use it with mine. But since I didn't raise them or know much about their history, what would y'all recommend?


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

I have thought long and hard about this. And it still might change, but I think I might go with pumpkin (punkin) for the tan one, and spice for the tri. Like "pumpkin spice".

I keep wanting to call the tan one pumpkin anyway just as an endearment lol, and I am working at a pumpkin patch right now so that seems to be the way I am leaning. And I kinda wanted to do a throwback to my first bottle baby I ever had "spice", she reminds me of her a lot.

I'll start trying out those names and see how I like them lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Are they in a shed?
If it is, I would block off the slots that are open so they do not have wind drafts right on them.
It is good to have ventilation, but not drafts.

I would be in there with them and sit in a chair, near their food bowel, have their favorite treats for them, so they approach you. They do look terrified. But will learn to trust you. Talk to them in a soft voice.

No doe likes their udder touched when pregnant.
After kidding, maybe. 

Don't over feed them and get them too fat, that will cause issues.
Don't over grain them especially the last month of pregnancy. That is when the kids grow the most.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> Are they in a shed?
> If it is, I would block off the slots that are open so they do not have wind drafts right on them.
> It is good to have ventilation, but not drafts.
> 
> ...


Yea they won't even let me touch their face barely, so udder is out of the question hahaha. But I'm not milking or anything so that's no problem lol. Will be nice when I can feel their ligs without having to chase them down first. :haha: Yea I'll stick with the slow hand feeding method, I am scared I will lose all the progress I have made if I rush it. Everyone that sees them tells me they have crazy eyes lol. Or "they are good Halloween goats because they look freaky" hahaha. So I can never tell if they are scared, or if that's just their face.

They are mostly just on hay, and they are looking great just on that. I am just scared to death of giving them too much feed or too little? Is it fine to give them alfalfa pellets, I have been giving them a few cups a day but wanted to check with y'all since the high protein? How much is needed and how much is too much? I usually just give it after birth for milk production. I am used to big Boers, so these little ones have me scared of the birthing.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Oh, I forgot about the shed thing. They are in a stall about 20X14 ft, they have already knocked one board loose at the bottom, where her belly sticks out lol, so I'll have to fix that. The two sides in the picture have the, 1/2 inch gaps in the boards. And the other two sides are fully covered. But I'm in South Ga, so it stays in the upper 90s mostly year round. So I normally don't have a problem with kids getting cold. But I will be sure to keep a close eye on these tiny kids once they are born.


----------



## kathy_ (Mar 10, 2017)

GaGoats2017----what part of South Ga do you live? I also live in South Ga just about 15 miles North of Savannah. I have five all wethers, four Nubians and one Sannen. I want a preg. doe so bad but due to back problems unable to take care of them. I believe pumpkin will have four and spice will have three.


----------



## kathy_ (Mar 10, 2017)

By the way bring a pumpkin home with you and these will make friends real fast. Mine got pumpkin today for the first time and they loved it. They would have fought over it if I had let them.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

kathy_ said:


> GaGoats2017----what part of South Ga do you live? I also live in South Ga just about 15 miles North of Savannah. I have five all wethers, four Nubians and one Sannen. I want a preg. doe so bad but due to back problems unable to take care of them. I believe pumpkin will have four and spice will have three.


I like your calculations on babies!  Maybe I will be that lucky!

I'm about 30 mins from the Florida line.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I think they are both beautiful. I also think they are selenium deficient, which can be an issue with delivering kids.

I just want to grab that paint one (Agate) and run off with her.

But please consider the selenium.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

:update: :stork::storkboy::storkgirl:


I went to check them before church!! We are having babies!! The tri girl spice is in labor now! I think she just started but it's moving along quickly.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

I'll make a kidding thread to keep up with her.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Nevermind too late for another thread! I ran inside to post, can back two mins later and he was already halfway born! 

Beautiful little tiny white and black boy! Waiting on any more!


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

And now a little dark boy!! They are up already and doing awesome!

I think that might be all, but I am going to wait and see. And my goodness these things have some hair on them! Might end up being angora mix after all lol.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Now for another question, the second one born has a very long cord attatched. All the ones I have ever had have inch or shorter cords, so I have never had to mess with them. 

Can I just leave it to see if mama bites it off? Or do I need to try and tie it off now? And the process to do that?


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

I'm thinking this next thing she's trying to pass is going to be placenta. Because if she has more than two I will have a heart attack! She barely looked pregnant! I can't imagine what my big girl has in there.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

I've never had a mama bed down to try to pass a placenta? She's digging in her hay and trying to bed down like she did before these were born. But these were born pretty quick after each other. 

Still big and fat, so she might surprise me.

Sorry for all the posts, I'm home alone and need to vent my excitement!!


----------



## kathy_ (Mar 10, 2017)

She may have another that is breach, with that many in there they get in all kinds of positions. I have read that you can cut the cord if she doesn't or you can tie it up so it won't bevel long just don't pull it. If you tie it off the best thing to use is dental floss and tie it close to belly maybe half inch then with sharp clean scissors cut it same distance. Then dip it with diluted iodine.


----------



## kathy_ (Mar 10, 2017)

Bevel should be (be so)


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Y'all thinking placenta? Or should I start getting worried? She was getting pretty protective over them, so I left her alone for a while. Still no more babies, or anything else in a while. Still pawing, then laying in it the hole







.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats.

That looks like afterbirth there. Can't tell but is there any little round red blood looking things on it?
Do not cut or pull on it, you can gently tie it in a knot if it is too long and so she won't step on it.
I notice it is shorter in the 2nd photo?
She will squat often trying to get her afterbirth out. 

The babies legs look strong from the pics if I am seeing correctly. If they were weak pasterns or bent weird legs, it would be selenium deficiency. Now hopefully she will drop the afterbirth soon. 

The umbilical cord that is long, can be cut, just so it is not dragging the ground and can't be stepped on. Do go too short it will bleed. If it bleeds at all you can get dental floss and tie it up above it. 

Alfalfa is completely fine to feed them. 
Monitor their body condition before kidding, you do not want them too fat. If you notice they are getting too fat, cut back on their feed. If they are doing OK, just keep doing what you are doing, this is before kidding. 

Alfalfa has calcium they need before and after kidding. 

The one who just kidded can have some grain, increase slowly to where you want her to be and it helps with producing milk as well as drinking plenty of water. You can give her warm molasses/water.

Be sure to dip the babies cords in iodine. 

This is a good time to bond with her, after she has bonded well with her babies for about 3 days.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

YAY!!! Agate (she'll always be Agate to me) did well, very well. I think that is afterbirth coming. Please keep us informed and we'll stay alert for you.

They are so darling!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats!! They are adorable 

I would give her a bit more time on the placenta. Maybe give her a shot of BoSe.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

They are very strong babies! As soon as they were born they got up to eat no problems. And not 30 mins after that they were climbing on the toys. Both born in seconds, very easy delivery. Wish they were all like that! Praying my next does birth is just as easy.

Both were born in the amniotic sacks. I just couldn't tell if what she has hanging was left over from the second kids sack. But I have decided it is just the placenta. 

Mama now has warm molasses water, alfalfa pellets, hay, and both healthy babies playing at her side. She also cleaned up and shortened the second kids cord like I hoped she would. So I went back and dipped both their cords.

It's so stressful with everything that can happen, but that has to be the quickest and easiest birth I have ever witnessed. If I went to check them even a few mins later I would have missed it. 

Now the blonde sister is acting like she is close too, no real signs yet though. But we had a little talk, I have had way too much excitement for one day, so hopefully she will wait haha. Maybe in the next couple days though, keeping a close watch. The tri had no signs she was even close until went into full on labor, which only lasted 20 mins before she started having kids.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

mariarose said:


> YAY!!! Agate (she'll always be Agate to me) did well, very well. I think that is afterbirth coming. Please keep us informed and we'll stay alert for you.
> 
> They are so darling!


Just for you I'll call the little tri boy Agate.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Congratulations on the healthy kids! They are so cute.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

All cleaned up and cute now!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I love the little white one's eye patches!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear, yes, that is a perfect delivery for sure, glad the kids are strong. 
Make sure they get first colostrum, of course you will have to draft them onto the teat or make sure they find it. Or milk some into a syringe and feed it slowly to the kids.  

How is mama acting with you there? She may bond to you as well.

Amniotic sacks: Was it hard tearing them out of the sacs or did it break easy?

Glad she was given warm molasses water, alfalfa pellets, ha. Be sure to start her on some grain.

Some mama's will shorten the cords too much all the way to the belly, if she does that, it bleeds, there is no way to stop the bleeding. So make sure she leaves it alone now. Good job dipping the cords.

Birthing is stressful for sure. 

Do you have the new mama penned away from the other doe, even if she is beside her in the next stall so she can see her. There may be confusion if the other doe kids. Usually if one kids the other does too if she is due at the same time, so be prepared in case. 

I really hate when some does do not show any signs like that, so hard to figure out.

You are doing good, keep up the good work and the babies are adorable by the way.. 

Bucks or Does? :kid2: :kid3:


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Any ideas on who the baby daddy could be? 

I think Spanish is out of the question. Both are very small. 

If it was just the white baby, I would assume the white angora as the dad. The little white boy has lots of hair. And the angora was the only white buck there.

But the little tri boy has a regular short coat. And gets his looks from his mama. 

I have no idea. I think I am leaning towards one of the little black pygmy bucks as being the dad.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> Amniotic sacks: Was it hard tearing them out of the sacs or did it break easy?


Really important question. Were you able to notice this in the excitement?

Oh, and thank you for naming him Agate!!!! He is in my heart already!


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

mariarose said:


> Really important question. Were you able to notice this in the excitement?
> 
> Oh, and thank you for naming him Agate!!!! He is in my heart already!


Yes they were very thin, broke as soon as mama started licking them.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

And the mama left about 1-2 inches left for the cord. It was wrapped around his leg at first, but she cleaned up up perfect, and has now left it alone.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Blondie has stolen the baby birth nest as her own. Acting very maternal and broody. Her sides have been shaking all day, those babies are giving her a fit bouncing around already. I think she will most likely have hers tomorrow or one day this week. Her bag looks like it's swelling, and her side look like they are starting to drop. Very faint signs, but I missed the sisters so I am looking at every detail now. Now she is walking around with her lip up acting like a nut. So who knows lol.

They are still in the same barn together, they don't mess with each other and have plenty area to get away from each other if need be.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

I am in baby heaven. Oh my goodness they are so sweet! And fluffy! The white ones neck and face is nothing but fluff. So cute!

Tri mama was great before and during birth. Let me feel her ligs, and wipe down the kids faces no problem. But now she is all business haha. The babies will skip up to me and play and she is fine with it. And I can look, but I can't touch or she lets me know who is boss hahaha.

The white one reminds me of those bunnys with the black eye marks and tiny ears, I forget what they are called lol. So cute! White one is already my buddy haha, the little tri is a mamas boy.

EDIT: The rabbit breed I was thinking of was Dwarf Hotot I am pretty sure. lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

It's sooo cute!!!!! 

Hopefully Blondie will give you at least one night's rest  Her udder looks like it still has some fixing but sometimes they will surprise you.


----------



## kathy_ (Mar 10, 2017)

He is the cutest baby, if I knew where you lived I would come to steal me a goat. LOL Have you named them yet? Best of luck with them and with Blondie and her brood.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Well the little tri boy has been named Agate by mariarose hahaha.

The little white one doesn't have a name yet. But with his little personality, he will be a favorite lol. Any suggestions?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Marble?


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

They are adorable! Congrats!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Oh those babies are just sooo cute.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Related to Marble, Carrera? That was Michelangelo's favorite marble, white, grey, and black?

Those pics literally turned me into crying mush!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

How is Blondie today?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my, so cute.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Marble sounds great! Agate and Marble. 

Mama and babies are doing great! Both are fat and happy. Their personalities are so different already. The white boy is very interactive and always at my side wanting to play. The little tri Agate ignores me completely and stays with his mama, must get the attitude from her haha. 

The breeder I got the mamas from has just started having babies born too. Eight of his does gave birth over the last two days. He called to let me know to be expecting babies. So I am thinking my blonde girl will have hers soon. She hasn't had any real obvious labor signs today. But I will try to get a feel of her ligs today.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Another thing he mentioned that I forgot about up until now. He also had some Myotonic Bucks too. I sent him some pictures and asked his opinion on who he thinks the dad was, when I told him the white one had a lot of hair, he thinks a Myotonic is probably the dad. Said fainter babies usually have a lot of hair? So now that's an option too lol.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

It depends on the type of hair that his Myotonic buck had. If he had longer hair (i.e., if he was a silky fainting goat) then he could very well be the sire of the kids.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Blonde girl has stood on the hay/feed table all day today. Sides look a little dipped in. Her udder is slightly larger than it was a few days ago. But her sisters never got huge or anything, so I'm not looking for much of a difference. Wouldn't let me get close enough to feel ligs.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

She looks close. 
And it is hard to tell from the picture, but it appears that she has a fish tail? If so she needs copper.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Yea I thought they both looked a little fish tailed when I brought them home. They both got a copper bolus either last week or the week before, I'll have to check my calendar. But I'll keep watching them to see if anything changes with that.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She's looking posty, which means early labor. But it could just be the photos


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

You can't really tell from the pictures, but Blonde girls udder is huge and tight today compared to yesterday. Her teats are sticking outwards now, and she has been stretching a lot. Should be soon! But I swear she hasn't gotten off this table in two days, I'm scared the crazy thing will try to have them up there!


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Baby's are bouncing haha.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

So exciting!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

The kids are SO cute! I just love their ears.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Beautiful big paint boy! And a tiny little white spotted girl.

There is a bubble/amniotic sack but no face or feet yet. How long should I wait until I worry?


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

The little bubble came out about 2-3 min ago.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The third can take and little while. They are up pretty far and don't always get into position quickly. 
As long as she's up messing with her kids she's fine. Labor will start again soon.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

How long has it been? Does the doe have a picture


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Give her about ten minutes. Getting the others nursing will help stimulate her uterus.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Okay thank goodness. Usually when I see a bubble I see feet. She had the first one at 6:45 the second at 6:55. The bubble came around 7:15. It's 7:31 here now.


----------



## kathy_ (Mar 10, 2017)

Wait a minute did I miss something has Blondie had two babies already?


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Yup!


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

The boy was a chunk, already bigger than the tris boys.

The girl is tiny! I'll get better pictures once everything has calmed down.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

GaGoats2017 said:


> Here is another picture, these are from today. I think they still have a few weeks left.
> 
> View attachment 123463


I go with 3.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

GaGoats2017 said:


> View attachment 123462
> This is a pregnant doe I am thinking about buying, would go pick her up today if I decide to get her. They live about 4 mins away so I'm not too worried about transporting her this late in her pregnancy.
> 
> But how many do you think she has in there?  My guess is at least 2, maybe 3?


I go with 3.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Still nothing but bubble??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Go in.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Still nothing but bubble??


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

She's still acting fine walking around eating hay.


----------



## kathy_ (Mar 10, 2017)

I would go in and see if it is breach or it may be another big one.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Hope everything is going well, I'd go in as well. =)


----------



## kathy_ (Mar 10, 2017)

It is normally not this long after a bubble that the baby comes.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

I went in, can't feel anything about 4 inches in


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## kathy_ (Mar 10, 2017)

See if can maneuver it from the outside by rubbing her belly. See if you do a bump and can feel it.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

That is what I see when she's done


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

I'm guessing the long thing is left over amniotic sack from the others? It is mostly out now and she's eating it.

Still has a bubble. I'm going back in deeper this time.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Bounce/bump her as Kathy mentioned. Put your arms around her stomach in front of her udder and pull up. You should be able to feel kids if there are any.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Looks like a placenta. Which can come between kids or after.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Maybe it's only two?? Looks like she just passed placenta? Bubble is gone now

Her sides still feel hard? I didn't feel a baby when I went in though?


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

I thought placenta only came after birth?? Can it be between kids? It looked all wrapped up with the bubble. I'm not sure if she passed the bubble too, or if she sucked it back up??


----------



## kathy_ (Mar 10, 2017)

You are right that looks like the end. Best of luck with them and look forward to watch them grow.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I think she's done. That bubble is exactly what I see when she is done


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Her stomach looks as if she has another? And felt hard on her sides.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Okay thank goodness!! I am happy with two of that means they are okay! 

The bubble at the end was just weird. I have never seen that, but I always have singles so maybe that's why.


----------



## kathy_ (Mar 10, 2017)

Usually (you know goats make a lier out of us everyday) but usually this is the after birth and it comes last. It's hard for me to believe there was only two though.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Well, she was stretched pretty wide. I'd give her an antibiotic because you went in, make sure her kids are nursing strongly, and keep an eye on her.

The only time I don't see that bubble is when I've missed the birth for some reason.

Let her move, let the kids nurse, rub her sides. Keep an eye on her.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Glad to have yall on speed dial!! Thank you all so much!!! Best midwives ever!! I'll get them all fixed up and sit out here watching for an hour or so just incase. I will get some baby pictures up tomorrow! 

I was at work when I got the call, and got home about 5 mins after the last one was born. Thank goodness I had family watching them, but they are no help other than letting me know when she had them haha.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

I was so worried about mama I didn't get any good pictures of them at all. The girl is smaller than both boys from the previous birth, her little feet are the width of my thumb. And the new boy is a lot bigger than all of them.

Maybe it is just a Nigerian thing to have such tiny kids? I would have thought she was a premie if not for the brother being so large.

All is well and everyone is tucked in for the night under a heat lamp. Thank you again for the support!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She'll catch up. It just means that brother was a piggy and took some of her nutrients. Just watch to be sure he isn't knocking her off the teat as they grow.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Beautiful babies! I can't wait for photos of them tomorrow, when they are all fluffy and dry!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

We're still here for you. I've never been able to bounce for babies. I'm not doing it right and I'm one that needs hands on instruction for most things...well...hands on.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow, she was really looking big for carrying two! They can really surprise you. 

They are adorable, congrats


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

GaGoats2017 said:


> I thought placenta only came after birth?? Can it be between kids?


Yes it can. I have one doe that always has 2 plancentas, one between kids and one after.


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

Wow, just read this whole thread. You did great! Congrats!!! Have you come up with names for the remaining goats? Here are a few suggestions..Tribeca for the tri color mama? Domino for the spotted girl. Angel for the white boy with black highlights. (Someone should make a stuffed goat that sweet looking,) and Piggy for Pumpkins big boy. All wonderfully adorable!! Thanks for all the pics, love those baby pics!!


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Here are the new babies this morning. Little girl is cute and dainty with spots all over haha. I am hoping she can catch up growing with her brother so I can keep her. 

And big brother has all kinds of colors on him. And some crazy looking eyes. Love his little white leg stripes. Wish he was a girl!

These aren't near as photogenic as my other boys though haha.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Have you weighed them? Just curious how big he is compared to mom  Yay for healthy babies!


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Good question, I am curious too. I'll weigh them all today when I get back.

This is mamas belly from this morning. She still has a low carried gut. Maybe she just carries extra fat low like that. She is so much wider and shorter built than the other. It's still crazy to me that they both had two. Maybe big boy was just all stretched out.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Awww  They're so cute and fluffy!!!


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

You just got to name big boy Gizmo, he looks just like that Gizmo off the movie Gremlins with that white patch on his head!!! Too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, congrats. 

When the afterbirth comes out, the liquid filed bubble helps to naturally add weight to it so it comes out easier, completely normal. You also want to see blood beads, that is the afterbirth. If no blood beads, she wouldn't be done. 

Good job going in and checking.


----------



## Viki (Oct 29, 2017)

GaGoats2017 said:


> View attachment 123462
> This is a pregnant doe I am thinking about buying, would go pick her up today if I decide to get her. They live about 4 mins away so I'm not too worried about transporting her this late in her pregnancy.
> 
> But how many do you think she has in there?  My guess is at least 2, maybe 3?


I think 2 but im new to all this lol. Hopefully no matter how many they are healthy. Good luck


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Mama and babies are doing great. The first set of boys are a week old today.

I did notice something today that scared me a little. Blonde mama gave birth Tuesday. She has had a little discharge on and off throughout the week, nothing too bad though. But today it looks worse. The main thing that scared me, it looks bloody. Her tail is dirty, and she has a little bloody discharge on her vulva. She is eating, acting fine, feeding babies, and looks good overall. I think their is a peice of shaving stuck to it, that's the white fleck on the discharge.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

A little bloody discharge is normal in the weeks following kidding.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Okay thank you. I was a little worried since I had to go in during her birth. It just looks a little excessive today.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Oh yeah, just like humans, they will bleed for a couple of weeks after birth. Cleansing everything out! Totally normal. Your babies are all darling!!


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

So sweet! It was cold, so they all piled up and slept under the heat lamp all day. Not to pick favorites haha , but the little white buckling is a doll.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Well...a not so cute discovery. My tiny precious doeling was MOUNTING her brother today. 

I have never seen kids that young showing that type of behavior. If it was one of the bucks, I would be surprised at their age but understand, because they are bucks. Haha

But a week old doeling?? I could understand if she was older, going through heat or something. But I seriously grabbed her and had to double check she was definitely a doe. She is. Hahaha Just seems strange. I get new surprises everyday with these Nigerians.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is strange about the way the kid is acting that young. 

They are so cute. 

Completely normal for her to have a discharge, some days are heavier than others, it is her body cleaning out. If she gets a foul odor back there, or stops eating or acts ill. I would be concerned.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

I thought it was just a funny one time thing. But she hasn't got him bred yet,  and it isn't from lack of trying. She has been at it for three hours now, every time I look and check in on them. Guess with all these boys around they are already rubbing off on her.  Of course my one cute little doe has found a bad habit already.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

It's just dominance behavior. Dwarves start this stuff shockingly young.

Glad to know all is going well.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

That was my only guess, dominance. Just hilarious because he is twice her size, and she gets him pinned in a corner lol. She's a bossy little thing already. She's going to give me a hard time as an adult, I can already tell.


----------

